#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  поедание грибов - убийство ЖС или нет?

## Dorje Dugarov

Возник вопрос, а поедание грибов, что это?
Грибы это отдельное царство, стоящее между ЖС и растениями... возникает закономерный вопрос, является ли употребление грибов убийством ЖС.
 :Confused:  :Cry:  :Frown:  :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

учитывая смайлики в конце моего поста, прошу относится к топику без фанатизма

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Возник вопрос, а поедание грибов, что это?
> Грибы это отдельное царство, стоящее между ЖС и растениями... возникает закономерный вопрос, является ли употребление грибов убийством ЖС.


Нет, не убийство, грибы еще более примитивны, чем растения. Нет такого царства как ЖС, есть царство животных. Грибы стоят между бактериями и растениями, а не между растениями и животными. Кушая хлеб, мы поедаем грибы, т.к. как дрожжи - это грибы  :Smilie:  Дорже, вы стали вегетарианцем?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011)

----------


## ullu

Похоже он стал праноедом ))))))))))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (04.10.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Возник вопрос, а поедание грибов, что это?
> Грибы это отдельное царство, стоящее между ЖС и растениями... возникает закономерный вопрос, является ли употребление грибов убийством ЖС.


Съедобные грибы, скорее всего, ЖС не являются:


> Грибы состоят, по крайней мере, из трех независимых, совершенно разных эволюционирующих линий. Одна линия – это настоящие грибы. Вторая группа – очень близкая, очень родственная с желто-буроокрашенными водорослями, имеющими хлорофилл С. И третья группа это очень близкие к животным, так называемые миксомицеты, которые как амебы ползают и вообще они не только всасывают, но могут и поглощать с помощью мембранного пузырька целые частицы. Они называются слизевики.
> 
> Грибы: самая загадочная группа живых существ на земле


Но есть грибы, вроде как, весьма похожие на ЖС: 


> — Для кого еще, кроме людей, опасны грибы? 
> 
> — Существуют грибы, которые буквально охотятся на живых существ. Пластинчатый гриб вешенка испускает вещество, которое парализует небольших круглых червей. После чего гриб, подобно пауку, опутывает их и переваривает. Есть грибы, которые ловят мелких насекомых и разных других тварей. Грибы-охотники обзавелись клейкими наростами, сетями из множества колец и другими хитроумными приспособлениями для ловли животных. Впервые об этом рассказал в 1888 году немецкий ученый Вильгельм Цопф. Он установил, что такие кольца служат для поимки червей класса нематод. 
> 
> — А как грибы поражают растения и животных? 
> 
> — Грибы могут существовать внутри деревьев и животных, причем проникая как в межклеточную ткань, так и в сами клетки. Такие грибы выделяют специальные ферменты, разрушающие оболочку клеток своего «хозяина», а затем просто убивают его. 
> 
> Есть грибы, которые питаются гусеницами. Они выбрасывают споры, которые прилипают к телу насекомого. Дальнобойность грибного обстрела порой достигает одного метра. Споры постепенно прорастают в теле жертвы, уничтожая ее. Из мертвого тела гусеницы выходит новый гриб. Кстати, и в наших организмах тоже живет огромное количество грибов, многие из которых способны вызывать самые неприятные заболевания. 
> ...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Как-то отдыхал на Байкале ,был холодный день и я  решил прогуляться по побережью .Иду себе неспеша наслаждаюсь свежайщим воздухом нагоняемый ветром  с Байкале и по пути встретилась женщина бальзаковского возраста, и сразу обратил внимание на нездоровый блеск в её  глазах и какое-то бормотание .Хотел было пройти мимо,но она вдруг начала делать какие-то пассы руками стараясь явно привлечь к себе внимания, и мне пришлось из-за вежливости спросить ,что она это делает ,а  она  отвечает дескать молюсь о грибах,что они дескать на побережье священные и чуть-ли не с  разумом .Я решил промолчать ,так как по её мимике было видно ,что она с  пеной у  рта будет доказывать священность байкальских грибов .Потом  я поинтересовался у знакомых, что за  священные грибы растут на  побережье ,а они посмеялись и сказали что грибов здесь  особо нет ,а  я сам подумал может какие галлюциногенные есть шаманские,хотя та женщина читала явно буддийские  мантры.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (04.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

на Байкале полно грибов, надо знать где искать... жена на даче постоянно собирает и жарит их мне полную сковородку.
есть опасность собрать по ошибке "ложных опят" и потом точно будут глюки как у той тетки, дед жены как то принес опят и моя жена их пожарила... потом они с дедом конкретно глюковали, я тогда не был знаком со своей женой и поэтому поесть этих галюциногенов мне не довелось.

я думаю та тетка просто поела галюнов, например мухоморы.

моя дочь по детски мухоморы называет - хамахамахаморор... и только на второй, раз у неё получается мухомор.

----------

Дондог (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

а что такое праноед?
мы как то в провинции отстали от ваших гламурных московских трендов  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (04.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

прочитал статью про ходячие грибы и слегка угарел... а говорите грибы не ЖС

----------


## Буль

> Возник вопрос, а поедание грибов, что это?
> Грибы это отдельное царство, стоящее между ЖС и растениями... возникает закономерный вопрос, является ли употребление грибов убийством ЖС.


Ну, насколько я понимаю, то, что Вы называете грибом -- ещё далеко не весь гриб, а лишь только надземная его часть. Так что Вы съедаете не всё ЖС а лишь его часть, примерно как лист с дерева. Само ЖС если от этого и страдает, но уж по крайней мере не умирает.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Neroli (04.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (04.10.2011), Vladiimir (04.10.2011), Дондог (04.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> возникает закономерный вопрос


Есть ли у грибов сознание, испытывают ли они страдание?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011)

----------


## ullu

> а что такое праноед?
> мы как то в провинции отстали от ваших гламурных московских трендов


Это эзотерики ,которые питаются праной , вдыхая её через пупок ) есть ещё солнцееды, которые питаются солнечным светом.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011)

----------


## Уэф

У нас в Рязани – грибы с глазами: их едят, а они глядят

----------

Bob (04.10.2011), Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), Кузьмич (06.10.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

> Ну, насколько я понимаю, то, что Вы называете грибом -- ещё далеко не весь гриб, а лишь только надземная его часть. Так что Вы съедаете не всё ЖС а лишь его часть, примерно как лист с дерева. Само ЖС если от этого и страдает, но уж по крайней мере не умирает.


 Aion, не на тот фрагмент интервью сослался, в нем есть определение гриба, которое рассеет все сомнения Дорже Дугарова




> – *Мы обычно называем грибами только часть гриба, его плодовое тело?* 
> 
> 
> – Только орган размножения. Если вы вырываете гриб с участком почвы, то видно, что на нем светлые нити грибниц. Это и есть сам гриб.


Так что Дугаров ест не ЖС и не листья.  :Smilie: 

Во, еще чудо-юдо.  :Smilie:  Тысячу лет прожило!

Самый большой гриб в мире




> Ученые из Швейцарского федерального института по исследованию леса, снега и сельской местности (WSL) обнаружили то, что может быть самым большим грибом в Европе. 
> 
>  Определили, что гриб-монстр - это опенок (Armillaria ostoyae), правда, 800 метров длиной и 500 метров шириной.
> 
>  Площадь которую охватывает гриб составляет 35 гектаров швейцарского национального парка около города Офенпасс, возраст гриба приблизительно около тысячи лет.
> 
>  Основная часть гриба скрыта под землей, а состоит он из обширной сети иногда очень толстых нитей.
> 
>  Ученные утверждают, что причиной по которой гриб не был никем не обнаружен является его несъедобность в зрелом возрасте.
> ...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

Кстати наземная часть гриба над землей именно для распростарнения спор. Так что собирая грибы и разнося их вы помогаете грибу как виду и дальше жить.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Пороть тебя, Дорджо, некому  :Big Grin:

----------

Ersh (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

О грибочках -)
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post426171

----------


## Ersh

Грибы, несомненно, обладают сознанием. Об этом есть в интернете: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj1sWkceGt4

----------

Aion (04.10.2011), Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Аминадав (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

Один итальянский ученый доказал, что причина рака - это грибы кандида.

----------


## Aion

> Есть ли у грибов сознание...?


Шаманы говорят, что есть:


> - Если человек будет принимать растения сам без шамана, его путешествие может быть непредсказуемым?
> - Надо очень многое знать, чтобы это делать. Во-первых, надо правильно видеть, кто такие грибочки. Я вижу их как живых существ со своим сознанием. Во-вторых, надо знать у каких сил попросить разрешения на ритуал. Потом, как открыть сознание и сердце во время ритуала. Это наука и во все времена были люди, назначенные на такую работу. Перед ритуалом мы делаем приношения и просим разрешения приобщиться к матери- Земле. Мы не говорим: "Давай гриб, веди нас в свое царство!" Мы должны просить. И на протяжении всей церемонии мы обращаемся к грибам только через прошение. Просто так взять съесть грибы или какие-то другие растения безрассудство, это может вызвать совсем другие эффекты. Один раз, прилетев из Индии, я рано утром шла по улице и встретила приезжих. Как выяснилось, этим людям сказали, что я живу в другом месте и повели их туда. Им потом было явно плохо.
> 
> ©

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Возник вопрос, а поедание грибов, что это?
> Грибы это отдельное царство, стоящее между ЖС и растениями... возникает закономерный вопрос, является ли употребление грибов убийством ЖС.


Дорже, я опять со стула упала! :Smilie:  Оказывается, вот Вы о чем думаете между практиками.... Вот ведь, как некоторая инфа проходит мимо даже самых натренированных буддистов! :Smilie: 

Можете спокойно есть грибы. Только вытащите из них всех насекомых. Они не считаются ЧУВСТВУЮЩИМИ СУЩЕСТВАМИ, способными на сознательный выбор поведения, насколько слышала от учителей - приравниваются к животному миру. Росянка считается растением, хоть и ведет себя, как животное.

А почему Вы не спросите кого-то рядом? :Smilie:  там у вас, вроде есть люди, более сведующие в этих вопросах, чем мы.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011)

----------


## До

Да будут все грибы счастливы в своём сердце.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Есть ли у грибов сознание, испытывают ли они страдание?


Тогда уж...есть ли у грибов природа Будды и могут ли они испытывать любовь и сострадание....и практиковать парамиты, например :Smilie:  Простите за шутку. 

Тибетские ламы едят грибы. Сама лично видела :Smilie:  В любом случае, сорванный кем-то гриб не убит нами, и его можно употребить в пищу, на всякий случай произнеся молитву и пожелав счастья всем ЖС, как обычно :Smilie:  А чтобы уж совсем быть уверенными, пусть грибы убивают небуддисты. :Big Grin: 

А уж чтобы быть совсем уверенным - надо вообще не есть грибы.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Ну, насколько я понимаю, то, что Вы называете грибом -- ещё далеко не весь гриб, а лишь только надземная его часть.


так мы употребляем гриба пиписки... какой ужос

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

Выплюньте все с'еденные грибные пиписки, Дорже.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> так мы употребляем гриба пиписки... какой ужос


Это что, уже есть последствия от грибов? :Smilie: 

Ну, Доржо, наверно, все простится на форуме :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

исходя из всего вышесказанного пришел к выводу, что трюфель, это грибная печень или мозГ  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

кстати, как известно Татхагата помер после потребленния онного продукта

так что как и муслимы отказались от свинюшки после того, как у Могамеда живот крутануло, так и нам буддистам грибочков галюночков лучше не потреблять

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2011)

----------


## лесник

Как известно, Ленин был грибом. Так что все не так однозначно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Wyrd (05.10.2011), Буль (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2011)

----------


## Буль

> так мы употребляем гриба пиписки... какой ужос


Я не говорил что это -- пиписки! Грибы вообще не умеют пиписать!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А поедание соответствующих органов... только делает нас сильнее! Ну, если не убивает, конечно...  :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Обожаю белые грибы! Лопаю их с каннибальским удовольствием! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  И ничто мне не испортит аппетит. Знаю точно, что уж со сковородки мне они не страшны! :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

> Как известно, Ленин был грибом. Так что все не так однозначно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2011)

----------


## Буль

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj1sWkceGt4


Шенпен, благодарю за банальность!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

Бывает.
Я,может быть, и банален, Курёхин-нет.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

да я написал все это объевшись грибов и гриб мне сказал - напиши и спроси, являемся ли мы ЖС.

так что не кушайте много грибов

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (05.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

> В любом случае, сорванный кем-то гриб не убит нами, и его можно употребить в пищу, на всякий случай произнеся молитву и пожелав счастья всем ЖС, как обычно


 А вот на днях в одной из серий "Во все тяжкие" (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Во_все_тяжкие) встретил похожее "этическое" рассуждение тамошнего химика-наркопроизводителя Гейла - "да все эти наркоманы все равно будут покупать и травить себя всякой дурью, так лучше ее продам им я, зато без всякой примеси и максимально чистую". Обычный для мясоеда довод - "мопед не мой, я только обьяву разместил". Если цикл потребления дури или страданий жс из-за людских гастрономических привязанностей явно не грозит прерваться нашим отказом в соучастии этому, то такой вывод наркоторговца или мясоеда в принципе одинаков по сути.

----------

Фил (05.10.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> ШАМАНКА ПЛЕМЕНИ МАСАТЕКОВ ДОНЬЯ ХУЛИЯ


Я-то думал, что только в России с грибами разговаривают:



> "Этот гриб должен стоять в комнате под кроватью. Ему нужно дать имя, разговаривать с ним, доверять ему все свои тайны"  
> 
> Также у гриба должно быть имя, которое нравится "маме", -- так назывался человек, который ухаживал за ним. А с человеком, у которого брали гриб, тоже как бы роднились, называли "тетями""
> 
> назвать его женским именем, которого нет в родне. С этим грибом нужно разговаривать – о чем хочешь, можно делиться своими проблемами


http://www.ruthenia.ru/folklore/borisov5.htm

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2011), Читтадхаммо (05.10.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

> да я написал все это объевшись грибов и гриб мне сказал - напиши и спроси, являемся ли мы ЖС.
> 
> так что не кушайте много грибов


Все мы грибы, на грибнице БФ

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (07.10.2011)

----------


## Бодя

грибы есть нада свежие. а еще нада есть свежее доморощеное мясо! и запивать свежей кровушкой. пока не начались процессы разложения белковых структур и организм может впитывать все полезные вещества. кроме того лучше чтоб животных убивали Буддисты, они ведь имеют благословения Будд и убивая животное Буддист обрекает его на просветление!! спомните случай из Миларепой, когда он по приказу Мрпы вызвал ураган которым убил много зверюшек...всеж Буддисты избранные люди и комк-кому, а нам то нужно все самое лучшее, не смотря ни на какие жертвы...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> убивая животное Буддист обрекает его на просветление!!


Ой, какое глубокое заблуждение.  :Cry:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2011), Буль (06.10.2011), Дондог (06.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (07.10.2011), Читтадхаммо (06.10.2011), Шенпен (08.10.2011)

----------


## Спокойный

Могут ли грибы достичь просветления?

----------


## Averin

Они обречены. Если их съест Буддист.

----------

Aion (06.10.2011), Дондог (07.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

что это?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это фотошоп :Smilie:  Впечатлительных просим не смотреть :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Возник вопрос, а поедание грибов, что это?
> Грибы это отдельное царство, стоящее между ЖС и растениями... возникает закономерный вопрос, является ли употребление грибов убийством ЖС.


 поедание грибов это причина просветления грибов, если съесть мухомор вместе с шаманом и наркоманом то заслуги становятся безмерными. :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (08.10.2011)

----------


## Yage

Могу вам как бывший грибовод-миколог сказать, что грибы есть можно и иногда нужно - они за это вам только рады! Вы даёте им возможность посмотреть на мир через ваши глаза. Более того, сами плодовые тела грибов являются по большей части репродуктивным органом...огромного исполинского организма, живущего под землёй в виде грибницы. Грибница - вот настоящее тело гриба, там его душа... распростёртая на десятки киллометров под землёй, она ни то что не против, а очень даже За - ешьте на здоровье, главное знать какие грибы ядовиты, а какие полезны. 

Грибы состоят по большей части из белка и находятся между растением и животным.

----------


## Аньезка

> сами плодовые тела грибов являются по большей части репродуктивным органом...огромного исполинского организма, живущего под землёй


...таки писюны кушаем  :Confused:

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Анирудха

> кроме того лучше чтоб животных убивали Буддисты, они ведь имеют благословения Будд и убивая животное Буддист обрекает его на просветление!!


Буддист по определению не должен приносить вред другим, если нет, то куда мы подевали предписания связанные с буддийским прибежищем? Или теперь можно быть буддистом, без Прибежища? К тому же Будды благословляли на просветление, а не на убийства. Потому как убивая животное Буддист обрекает себя на страдания. Если не так, то куда подевался закон причины и следствия?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------

